# 2 Concerns ::



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

1st Concern: Um how do you avoid displayed legs?? I looks like my baby pigeon has it but maybe he's still just really little and still needs to get stronger but I don't know yet.

2nd: So I have 3 adult pigeons now, and the loft is divided into 2 sections, and Mr dominant pigeon lives on top, Mr quiet shy timid pigeon lives on the bottom level. And Mr Agressive WILL NOT come into the loft. He refuses too!! He WILL NOT!! if we catch him and put him with Mr Timid, he attacks him ferociOusly!! And Mr Dominant and Mr Aggressive will not and Cannot live together!! How do I solve this!!? Should I separate the loft one more time so there's 3 levels?! Cause it's getting super cold!! And I don't want him to freeze!! You suggestions and advice are very needed! 
Thanks.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Oops, correction, I meant to say "IT looks like..." 

Yea,


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Do you have nesting material in the nest under the baby? The babies need a nest bowl and lots of material to keep from getting splayed leg. And you were saying you have 3 adult pigeon's, are they all males? Mr. dominant, mr. agressive, and mr timid? Where did this baby come from? Do you let them out to fly free or in an aviary? How big is your loft? 
If there are 3 pigeon. 2 mated and had a baby, that 3rd one out will need a female to make a nest in the loft to want to come back in. How long have they been in there?


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Haha, I should've explained my story a little better.

So the two babies are inside right now and were hand feedin them, and their mom was attacked by a ask not too long ago. Their dad, Mr Blackie didn't want to take care of the babies anymore so that's why we took them in.

And yes, there is nesting material!! There's some grass/hay and on top of that is a scarf to keep them warm. 

But yea.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

And 2 of the adult pigeons(mr shy and mr aggressive) have been here for about 5ish months, and mr Blackie has been here for about 3ish. 

It's weird cause mr aggressive was here first with mr shy, and they were fine, then after we got 2 new pigeons, they just didn't get along anymore.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

pigeonkeeper said:


> Haha, I should've explained my story a little better.
> 
> So the two babies are inside right now and were hand feedin them, and their mom was attacked by a ask not too long ago. Their dad, Mr Blackie didn't want to take care of the babies anymore so that's why we took them in.
> 
> ...


****** sorry, I mean their mom was attacked by a HAWK. 
Pardon.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Do you think you can post up a photo of the baby you have concerns with? Also, if I am understanding you right, they are on a scarf with hay, many times scarves are made of material that is quite slippery and would not offer much in the way of "grip" for their feet. Here's how to post up a photo:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=525049&postcount=15

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

This is the little one:


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

This is the scarf we have him on, it's actually not very silky, its very wooly/cottony. The hay is under that.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

This is him in the nest:


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

&&This is his older sibling who is doing very very good.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

&& They're Both Eating A Lot, So That's Good.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

pigeonkeeper said:


> && They're Both Eating A Lot, So That's Good.


&& AND POOPING A LOT TOO.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

The scarf should offer OK grip, his legs don't look too bad in all the shots, except the last and I just take that as the surface the photos where taken on was slippery and his leg slipped out a bit. If they are eating and pooping OK, let's just keep an eye on things, as there is time to correct things if there ends up being an issue.

Karyn


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

you say these two are sibblings? are they nest mates? if so why such an age difference, another question, you have 3 males, so you only had one female, could be the whole reason they were all fighting....are you going to get these guys mates, could calm them all down...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Possible to post pics of the loft or aviary? As has been mentioned, all males aren't going to get along. Better if each had a mate. The Mom being caught by a hawk is why it is a bad idea to let birds out when they have babies.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Dobato said:


> The scarf should offer OK grip, his legs don't look too bad in all the shots, except the last and I just take that as the surface the photos where taken on was slippery and his leg slipped out a bit. If they are eating and pooping OK, let's just keep an eye on things, as there is time to correct things if there ends up being an issue.
> 
> Karyn


Yea, I was feeding him on a plastic bag. But ok, I'll update you guys on anything else. 

Thank You soo much!


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

horseart4u said:


> you say these two are sibblings? are they nest mates? if so why such an age difference, another question, you have 3 males, so you only had one female, could be the whole reason they were all fighting....are you going to get these guys mates, could calm them all down...


Yes they are, but I think the parents fed the first baby more than the second one, so that's why there's the significant change In the size. But yes, I was planning to get them mates. 

Thank You.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

pigeonkeeper said:


> Yes they are, but I think the parents fed the first baby more than the second one, so that's why there's the significant change In the size. But yes, I was planning to get them mates.
> 
> Thank You.


Most times when you see this happen, there is a few days hatching time between the first and second egg, where the first to hatch has a few days head start. Please do continue to check that this little one is getting well feed, one of the things you can do to help with this, if needed, is to remove the larger sibling for short periods of time to make sure the little guy gets feed well and the larger one does not hog it all.

Good luck with them,

Karyn


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

ok i am sorry but to me there is more then a 2 day age difference here....the one looks about the age of my two rollers babies which are 17 days old..and that poor little one on that plastic bag doesn't even have it's eyes open yet, so sorry can't be nest mates..if so and that one grew that fast the other one didn't get fed at all and should be dead...


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

horseart4u said:


> ok i am sorry but to me there is more then a 2 day age difference here....the one looks about the age of my two rollers babies which are 17 days old..and that poor little one on that plastic bag doesn't even have it's eyes open yet, so sorry can't be nest mates..if so and that one grew that fast the other one didn't get fed at all and should be dead...


It's actually just a 1 day age difference. I'm 100% sure. Cause I checked right after the first one hatched. I even marked it on my calendar. 

But sorry, I should've have said this earlier, but theyre Not nest buddies. We separated them a couple days ago. So they're not together.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Dobato said:


> Most times when you see this happen, there is a few days hatching time between the first and second egg, where the first to hatch has a few days head start. Please do continue to check that this little one is getting well feed, one of the things you can do to help with this, if needed, is to remove the larger sibling for short periods of time to make sure the little guy gets feed well and the larger one does not hog it all.
> 
> Good luck with them,
> 
> Karyn


Ok, thank you very much!! You've been a great amount of help.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Possible to post pics of the loft or aviary? As has been mentioned, all males aren't going to get along. Better if each had a mate. The Mom being caught by a hawk is why it is a bad idea to let birds out when they have babies.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

ok i am confused now...this is what earlier "sorry, I mean their mom was attacked by a HAWK " now you say they aren't nest mates, do you know what i mean by that? are they brother & sister or sister & sister or brother & brother ( can't really tell now to young, but you know what i mean )same parents? and no there is more then a one day age difference on this two babies....


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

pigeonkeeper said:


>


where is the ventilation in this thing? i see no open windows for light, you let them out evey day to fly? you are gonna get some advise froma lot more people that this need work..clean it for sure....i would cut a small opening in the one side and add a small aviary..birds need sun, this way they can get it on days you can't let them out...


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

That is VERY small! especially for 3 dominant males. Or if you have 1 nesting couple in there they will fend off all other intruders ei. your other pigeon males. It's very small, very dark, and stuffy looking. When the door is closed, is that small top shelf separating the bottom part? Are your birds rollers? I know people keep those in "kit boxes" and I have never understood why. But I think there is a different technique to that someone might be able to explain to you better if that is what you are trying to do here.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That is small for a nesting pair along with other birds. Any birds coming in would be chased off by the cock with a nest or babies. He would view that as his whole territory. They really do need much more space to have nest boxes in. And when closed up, it is like a closet. They need ventilation to be healthy. Birds on babies shouldn't be let out, as if something happens to them, the babies are left without the parent. But in this coop, you actually have to let them out, as they cannot be locked up in there in the heat or any other weather, with no ventilation or light. 

Can you add an aviary on there somewhere, with a little door for them to get outside in the sun and air? And some vents at the bottom and top for air circulation? They will never stay healthy with out it. What breed do you keep?


----------

